# Cheat Code For San Andreas.



## urvish_acharya (Aug 24, 2006)

to protect from police v had chit "leave me alone"in vice city...any for san andreas??


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: chet code for san andrues*

PC cheats == go here & copy all to notepad... *thegtaplace.com/sanandreas/pccheats.php

Trainer== The lazy way to complete the game. just by hitting some Key combi's u can activate the CHEAT CODES.
*thegtaplace.com/pafiledb.php?action=file&id=1600

*WARNING : using a trainer will make the GAME BORING* in few days.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey try not to use cheats ... the game is fun and playable easily without them also.Cheats just take the life out of the game.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 24, 2006)

Download the trainer from www.megames.com but trainers,cheats makes game boring...


----------



## Official Techie (Aug 25, 2006)

have u heard about cheatbook which contains all cheats for games of pc and everyconsole search google for cheatbook download it and then update it


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 26, 2006)

I now am in the middle, completed about 50%, and i really cant complete
any mission without using a cheat.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 26, 2006)

hey come on man the game isnt that difficult.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 26, 2006)

@abhi_10_20, in which mission are you stuck? there's some really nice Mission Tips/Guides in gtaforums.com they'll surely be helpful for you. (i also used the guide    )

for mission guides go here *www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=216086


----------



## urvish_acharya (Aug 28, 2006)

i m stuck in that sprey mission in which v r suppose to spray around 100 paintings which are on wall..police is f____ me..i've checked out cheat codes which are available on net but specially this perticular cheat is not avail...let me know if anyone knows


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 28, 2006)

there's no Mission in which you have to Spray *all* the 100 tags!!!


 if you're talking about this mission " Tagging Up Turf", there's only 6- 8 tags you've to spray,Just spray over the face of COPs (OR kill him in a fight take his weapons) & just run away from their sight. the heat eventually cools down.
Even if the Heat level doesn't cool down, just try to finish the mission. You'll lose all the heat level.
[for loosing cops "TURNDOWNTHEHEAT" = Clear Wanted Level]
just go here as i've posted already ,you'll find whatever cheat you want. *thegtaplace.com/sanandreas/pccheats.php

If you're talking about SPRAYING ALL THE 100 SPRAY TAGS.. then this'll help you.
there're cheats for that, but they just pretend that you've sprayed all the tags. 
Instead of lookin for cheats just use this "interactive map" to pin point the exact locations for  all the Spray Tags.*www.gta-sanandreas.com/guides/tagsmap/map.htm


----------

